# Need a Lampshade???



## slownsteady (May 21, 2015)

I'm not sure what this guy does with all the shavings......


http://www.youtube.com/embed/LgsDWb...cy=3&cc_load_policy=0&showinfo=0&showsearch=0


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 21, 2015)

slownsteady said:


> I'm not sure what this guy does with all the shavings......



Well, maybe he has a bunch of hamsters.....


----------



## elbo (Jun 23, 2015)

he reverse engineers them and has a tree trunk
Seriously, the shade does look cool


----------



## nealtw (Jun 23, 2015)

There are easier ways todo this
http://www.marthastewart.com/919596/martha-stewart-makes-veneer-lampshade#919596


----------



## slownsteady (Jun 23, 2015)

much easier, but not seamless. And without any tape & glue.

.....and shavings!


----------



## nealtw (Jun 23, 2015)

My mother had one, she said it was made in the 30s. We couldn't find a seem until after we broke it. oops


----------



## slownsteady (Jun 23, 2015)

.....[gasp!]:hide:


----------

